# What kernel module do I need to use usb cd-rom?

## davidshen84

hi,

my system is gentoo 64 bit. i have a usb cd-rom. i plugged it in, and dmesg shows it had recognized the device. but i could not find any cdrom like device under /dev. also k3b says it cannot find any optical device.

i checked my kernel settings against https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/CDROM, and i thin i have everything needed enabled.

any idea what i might missing?

Moderator Edit: fixed url tag -- The Doctor

----------

## The Doctor

What dev manager are you using? Assumiong (e)udev It sounds like the device node isn't being created properly. Here is an example on Ubuntu from 2012.

I suggest you focus your debug efforts in that direction. Look for any new device in /dev. I like to pipe the output of ls /dev to a file before and another file after I plug in a device and then diff the files. Alternatively comparing output on the command line works as well.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

davidshen84,

Is USB storage on in your kernel?

----------

## Hu

To extend on Neddy's line of questioning, please pastebin your kernel configuration.  Do not post it inline; it will be truncated.  Please also provide the output of lsusb -v.  You may need to emerge --noreplace app-text/wgetpaste sys-apps/usbutils for wgetpaste and lsusb, respectively.

----------

